
Mac sales declined nearly 10% last year - SaaSAddict
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/23/mac-sales-declined-nearly-10-last-year-as-lenovo-dell-and-others-gained-ground/
======
chphipps
Really interesting post, cheers. Believe it or not many people are still
unaware of this... i'll send it around.

